# CEI 60228



## ralfm (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann jemand mit dieser Norm was anfangen? Was will sie uns sagen, hauptsächlich in Bezug auf Kabel?

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## PeterEF (12 Juli 2004)

*Leiter für Kabel und isolierte Leitungen...*

...werden in der IEC 60228 (bzw. VDE 259) behandelt. Vermutlich ist CEI 60228 einfach die Schweizer Entsprechung dafür, ob identisch oder nicht kann ich auch nicht genau sagen.
In der Norm steht z.B. wieviel Litzen für einen feindrähtigen Leiter 0,75 mm^2 verwendet werden müssen usw. usf.

Peter


----------



## Zottel (12 Juli 2004)

CEI=Commission Electrotechnique Internationale (F)
und so ähnlich in alloen romanischen Sprachen

IEC=International Electrotechnical Commission


----------



## ralfm (12 Juli 2004)

*Halt! Stehen bleiben!*

Hallo,

da habe ich wohl die Normungsspezis gefunden, klasse.

Jetzt schaue ich im Lapp-Katalog nach, da steht in den Fußnoten was von IEC 228, Lütze sagt im Internet was von IEC 60228.  :?: 
Ist die 60 vielleicht dem Sparkurs zum Opfer gefallen?

Grüße
ralfm


----------

